# Pocket Predator With Big Balls



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Had so many fork hits shooting Through The Forks so I switched to Over The Top as AzStinger advised. In the video I said "over the fork" when I should have said through the forks. No match lighting here. Started shooting one inch marbles...

http://m.youtube.com/#/user/Kitrobaskin?&desktop_uri=%2Fuser%2FKitrobaskin


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't give up on TTF. Figure out what your doing wrong. The best shooters are shooting TTF. Accurate


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Don't give up on TTF. Figure out what your doing wrong. The best shooters are shooting TTF. Accurate


It does seem that way, doesn't it.

I hate TTF. I try it and hate it and then forget and try again a few months later and still hate it. Rinse and repeat.

Hate the sight picture, the bandslap noise, the tangled bands, the slowness of getting the next shot off, all of it. Also, it doesn't agree with how I like to (and due to previous injuries pretty much have to) hold a slingshot. I want the whole slingshot buried in my grip so that it feels like an extension of my body, not hanging way out over the top of my hand. And I've never been the slightest bit accurate with it. I'm pretty sure it demands some sort of inner peace which I have not yet attained.

Sorry for the hijack, K :hijack:. I tried to watch the video but it didn't come up :iono:

Edit: Got the vid to work. Be careful out there, bro!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

treefork,
I respect your opinion very much. I am only hitting the right (lower) fork. It was worst with those glass smooth "stones" people put in vases with flowers etc., then bad with 1/4"X20 hex nuts. Those really tore up the beautiful HTS. The 3/8" and 7/16" steel balls were basically OK. I hit the fork with the one inch marbles and the 7/8" steel ball. (actually recovered the 7/8" steel ball one stray shot)

One can assume that I am releasing poorly from what Charles talks about. The wonderful tubes I got fromAzStinger worked great and are still intact! First ever for me to last more than ~250 shots.

M.J, 
I listen to what you say and appreciate your skill. And none of you could ever hijack a thread of mine. Say what you want. I, and many others want to hear what is on your mind.

You are so right to voice caution. We should always be careful to consider what is down range. And know that the heavier projectiles could fail us in a most tragic way, all projectiles, really, don't you think? The steel outbuilding I tinked is OK and my son was asleep in the house out of danger. I was hoping people would be amused by my inaccurate happening. I think THAT time the ball was too high in the pouch but don't really know for sure.

Your opinion is valuable, keep sharing it. (And yours too, treefork. Thanks for the good source for marbles.)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ill admit it, the video gave me a chuckle on your last shot. i dont shoot ttf, so i cant offer any advice. on the last shot though, it looked like you twisted it a bit more than your other previous shots. wouldnt surprise me if it somehow got between the bands, or was interfered with a band on its flight path.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It always amazes me how different people are, the only fork hits I have ever had are with OTT, and while I am lucky to hit the broad side of a barn with TTF I cant even do that well with OTT. Slingshots seem to be about the most personel shooting implement there is.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Kitrobaskin, have you tried shooting with your thumb down on your pouch hand? That's by far the most comfortable way for me to shoot and it also keeps me from having to twist the pouch at all. Of course, I still get the occasional fork hit, but only when I spoil the shot. Just throwing that out there.

And, MJ, different strokes for different blokes, buddy. I can't hit the broadside of a barn shooting OTT. Everybody's body mechanics are going to be just a little different. That said, you're doing it wrong and you'll never be able to gain notoriety shooting OTT. :rofl:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I also got a laugh from that last shot. The same thing happens to me occasionaly as well . . . usually due to a poor release. It aslo appeared to me (as Imperial mentioned) that your bands were improperly twisted on that last shot, and perhaps that's why it sailed off and hit the metal building.

So far TTF is what works for me, and I get great accuracy with that style. Still trying to get my accuracy down when shooting OTT - instinctive . . . that's been a tough one for me . . . but I'm working on it.

My advice: Don't give up. What seems impossible one day, becomes possible the next . . . with perserverence.

Keep shooting!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

So interesting to hear all these experiences. I will try thumb down. And Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I watched your video. I noted a couple of things.

1. You are using the choker grip, which personally I am not fond of. BUT, it did not seem to be that you were twisting the frame in the video. However, those are pretty heavy bands you have on there, so just be careful to hold your left hand very steady during release.

2. You do have your right hand cocked back quite a way, which puts a great strain on your wrist, and adds to the tendency to flip your forks forward when you release the tension from the bands. You might try slightly pointing your forks forward so that your thumb is more in line with your wrist. That will make your hold more stable during and right after the release.

3. Those bands seem awfully heavy to me. I would try just one layer of TBG and see how you get on with that.

4. Because the bands are so heavy, you are gripping your pouch with your thumb clamped down on your fist ... that is, your middle, ring, and pinky fingers are curled into the palm of your hand, along with your index finger. That makes it very hard to have a smooth release, as the only thing you can really move is your thumb. Try the "tea with the queen" pouch grip ... hold the pouch between your thumb and index finger, but keep the middle, ring, and pinky fingers extended outward. When you release, move the thumb and index fingers away from each other smoothly... Just relax the grip and let the pouch and ammo slide out.

5. I could not see very well how you got hold of the pouch and ammo on that last shot, but the bands were certainly twisted around each other ... I am sure that was not intentional, but just have a look at the video. I would say that your bands clearly fouled the shot on that one. I would suggest that you give up on twisting the pouch. Just keep the bands parallel to each other, and keep the pouch aligned with the bands. Since you are using a sideways hold, that means your thumb should be pointing up toward the sky.

All right ... those are just my suggestions. Hope some of it is of use.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Charles,
That is of great use. Thank You very much. It is humbling to know that virtually nothing I have written about on this forum is new or original. As has been said before, the sling shooters of the past really blazed the trail. No doubt there are many members near the beginning of the learning curve like myself that benefit from you're advice, so Thank You for your forbearance in repeating similar advice over and over.

I asked Bill Hayes to make a bandset suitable for shooting 7/8" steel ball at substantial velocity. This he did. Today I put on latex 1"to 3/4" tapered, 12" long AFTER taking 5-6 progressive grit (150 to 1500) emery cloth and paper to the damage on the G10 fork. I read today that the forks must be smooth or the bands will abrade during the shooting process. (I should have known). Once again, AzStinger saved the day by giving me that latex bandset. OTT whacks the index finger something awful, so I changed to TTF. Had one fork hit while shooting a close range fast release, dumb me. Had to go back to the emery cloth and paper.

Slingshotforum is like being Home on the Range. Where seldom is heard a discouraging word but I have sure been feeling it, and the very experienced advice put forth is uplifting. A Big Thanks to all.


----------

